

Forrst.me Teaser - kmfrk
http://forrst.me

======
kylebragger
Heh, this is actually about 33% of the entire service. One cool thing to note
is that it's entirely powered by our API; even authentication is done via
OAuth2.

~~~
quizbiz
Looks great. Having this feature would actually lure me into being a more
active user on Forrst. I currently can't really relate to what's on my feed
and I haven't really been presented with a walk through. Would be happy to
give you more feedback. email in bio if you dare. :)

Best of luck

~~~
kylebragger
Certainly, I'll put it there now. Totally understand about the confusing
elements of the site. Something we're working on polishing. Cheers.

------
minalecs
Sorry not sure what this is, but are you launching a similar site to about.me
?

~~~
kylebragger
Only insofar as it being a potential personal homepage replacement. We're
shooting for something that our members can use in that way, but what is not
visible yet is a way to browse their contributions to the site. We also have
no plans to aggregate social services, only link to them.

------
benwerd
I wasn't previously aware of Forrst. Looks like it could be neat.

------
kylebragger
Happy to give HN members invites - Kyle at forrst dot com

------
Raphael
Mystery meat navigation. No thanks.

